# Wondering if this was a fitness test?



## PHRoG (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd like to get some opinions about a scenario this morning between the W and I this morning.

If you have happened to read my other thread, I mentioned I had to move my parents into my home not too long ago. This morning my step-dad required and ambulance to be called.

She was really chatty with one of the firemen (fire dept. usually responds first around here). She quite literally chatted him out the door and then she commented on how attractive he was...right in front of me. 

Normally, this really wouldn't have bothered me much and I would have never given it a second thought. I mean...to be honest, dude was a stud...6.5ft tall, very well built, not an ounce of extra fat...big bushy mustache. Even I was impressed, LOL. 

But after reading about fitness test...I'm wondering if this was one? I didn't respond to it at all, in fact my kiddo asked me a question so I turned right around to talk to him.

Should I have said something?

Peace,
Chris


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm curious why you would think this was a fitness test and not her simply being grotesquely inappropriate in light of the circumstances?


----------



## PHRoG (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm...I do see why that might be the first thing to come to mind for you. 

However, in defense of that, we have had many medical emergencies over the past several years with our parents, plus she works as a CNA, so we don't really get very emotional during them. Something akin to seeing paramedics joking about a horrible situation, it's a coping thing.

I might have just looked a bit too far into it. New student...anxious to learn! LOL

I know one of the issues of the marriage is how she views me as a man. So I've been reading about the fitness tests, and manning up. 

Peace,
Chris


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

While I do agree with Deejo that it was very inappropriate, I'd be willing to give the benefit of the doubt that she was merely trying to lighten the situation.

Am I right in the assumption that this remark was uttered before you're walk/talk? Has she ever made jokes like this to you before?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If I read your other thread correctly your wife is, or was already conducting and EA.

Where does she stand on wanting to work on the marriage?

Is she 'all in'?

Or is she wondering what the big deal is?


----------

